# Phantoms on Ebay



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2014)

So if you are in the market for a pair of poorly restored Phantoms and have $15k burning a hole in your pocket here ya go! I love how he says that "even repo Phantoms are bringing $5k" Really? The irony is that probably have the parts on these bikes are repo. At least the ones that aren't incorrect! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-PHANT...043?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item5d4a51d74b


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2014)

"The rarest pair in the U.S. or possibly the world"???LMFAO


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2014)

Someone once said there are more "Phantoms" in existence now than were ever produced


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 16, 2014)

A village is missing it's idiot....

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 16, 2014)

alw said:


> Someone once said there are more "Phantoms" in existence now than were ever produced




I second that...and add that there are now less b6s lol


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 16, 2014)

*org. black phantoms*

whats this black phamtom worth holes are free. !!!!!!!! lelf the coral 3 years ago.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 16, 2014)

That's some good stuff that dude is smokin'.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 16, 2014)

How come the stove is upside down?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably more super deluxe autocycles out there now then after the war lol .


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 16, 2014)

hers a 1947 b6 sold in the bike shop here after the war lol.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 16, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> hers a 1947 b6 sold in the bike shop here after the war lol.




Yeah I meant prewar super deluxe ...nice bike


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 17, 2014)

*super deluxes*

yes there is a few super deluxes a round here a nother one was roll fast seems to be a lot more of them. sorry for mistake. from bicycle larry


----------

